# Do you give your Golden filtered water??



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tap water... don't see anything wrong with it. I only like bottled water because it's cold...lol other than that it's pointless to me since tap water is FREE


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We use bottled water. I've been told distilled is even better.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Yorkshire water is blooming good stuff! well if its good enough for us then its certainly good enough for the dogs! (plus they drink out of puddles and Tilly eats horse poo...she's not exactly pleading her case for needing filtered water! lol!)


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Tap water is fine, we've had no issues with it.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Tap water. We are on a well, it is cold and delicious. It is good enough for me, so good for them too.

With three large dogs I would go broke if I gave them bottled water!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

faucet, (the same thing I drink)......


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

For people the give their dogs Bottled/filtered water, can I ask why? Will they get ill from your normal tap water?


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Good old TAP water for Putz, he loves it! Everytime I turn on a faucet he jumps up and gets a nice cold one right from the tap!! I love him dearly but if its good enough for me, I think he will be just fine with it!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Yorkshire water is blooming good stuff! well if its good enough for us then its certainly good enough for the dogs! (plus they drink out of puddles and Tilly eats horse poo...she's not exactly pleading her case for needing filtered water! lol!)


My husband & I were born & bred in Lancashire Bloomin good water there too!! Now living in Northern California, The South Bay Area of San Francisco. NO-ONE drinks water from the tap here!!!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Tap water here, too.

We have some of the cleanest drinking water where we live. It comes straight from the alps and natural springs or something.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I import my (sparkling) bottled water directly from Italy. Nothing is too good for my doggies. It goes well with the Angus Beef I raise in my back yard.

Galvanina Bottled Water


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I will splurge on food for him but I can't afford to buy him water....especially since I am constanting dumping it out and putting fresh water in his bowl.........

I drank tap water all my life and I am considerably normal..........maybe?!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lucky us! Normal is relative.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

indysmum said:


> My husband & I were born & bred in Lancashire Bloomin good water there too!! Now living in Northern California, The South Bay Area of San Francisco. NO-ONE drinks water from the tap here!!!


I grew up in southern Calif and the water was so bad I NEVER drank water from the tap at home. It wasn't until I moved to other parts of the US that I learned that water actually is good to drink. 
Here in the foothills region of upstate SC the water is fabulous. Brooks, my husband and I all drink it from the tap (but our son only drinks bottled water.....cause that's what all his friend do)


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Considering they'll drink out of the toilet when the opportunity arises, tap water is what they get in their water bowl. Our tap water is very good, though. I might reconsider if it weren't.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

We have a filter on the house that is what we all get, but SkyBaby just assume drink out of a mud puddle it doesn't seem to matter to her a whole lot. Ha! That is the way it is, funny at the barn where I keep a horse they keep the water troughs pristine, but the horses drink out of a mud puddle in the back of the pasture i have to laugh.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I import my (sparkling) bottled water directly from Italy. Nothing is too good for my doggies. It goes well with the Angus Beef I raise in my back yard.
> 
> Galvanina Bottled Water


OK OK I meant filtered water from your home faucet, not bottled water.:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

if it's brown, drink it down. If it's black, send it back.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> if it's brown, drink it down. If it's black, send it back.


:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy gets tap water; however, when I showed cats & would end up in cities all over the country, I would take water from home or use bottled water when away to avoid loose stools, etc.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

indysmum said:


> I was wondering whether you gave your Golden filtered water or straight from the faucet??
> Which is best for them?? inside Indy gets filtered, outside we just give it her from the outside faucet.


We just have a little filter thingy on the faucet in the kitchen - it's where we get our drinking water from and Griff too. We have a well - it's our 2nd one - first one was terrible - water smelled like sulpher - it was only about 60' down - the 2nd well is about 180' down and crystal clear - it's wonderful.

But I don't know... Jake drank from the shallow well all his life and he lived to be 17 - the Beagle behind us lived to be 20 1/2! I swear it was from the well water!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> We just have a little filter thingy on the faucet in the kitchen - it's where we get our drinking water from and Griff too. We have a well - it's our 2nd one - first one was terrible - water smelled like sulpher - it was only about 60' down - the 2nd well is about 180' down and crystal clear - it's wonderful.
> 
> But I don't know... Jake drank from the shallow well all his life and he lived to be 17 - the Beagle behind us lived to be 20 1/2! I swear it was from the well water!


 
Our well is dug to about 225'. The water is like yours...clear and cold and wonderful.

I went to NM to visit my dad last year. He lives near Albuquerque. I drink a lot of water, morning to night. I could not drink his tap water, to me it had such a chemical taste. He was really put out because I went to the store and bought bottled water! I guess I am just spoiled by the well water, I think it is wonderful!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a lot of chlorine added to our water. Fluoride too of course. It was suggested we switch to bottled, better distilled, after all four pets had UTI's within 3 months.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

indysmum said:


> My husband & I were born & bred in Lancashire Bloomin good water there too!! Now living in Northern California, The South Bay Area of San Francisco. NO-ONE drinks water from the tap here!!!


I think I saw a "Dirty Jobs" episode on the water treatment plants of San Fran.....I don't think I'd drink that tap water either:yuck:

Mine get tap water. When we travel, I ease them into the local water supply by mixing with bottled for a day or two.


----------



## golden fanantic (Mar 9, 2007)

Tap water !! There is a limit on how much I pamper our baby(well, sometimes we overdo)


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Im so glad you all said tap water. Dont most dogs drink toilet water!! Lol i dont think they really mind do they


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs will drink anything...However, in our case what we give them to drink was suggest by our Vet, and a few others. Whatever works for your dog is what you go with. I don't drink bottled water...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

indysmum said:


> OK OK I meant filtered water from your home faucet, not bottled water.:


LOL, you are relatively new here. Let me warn you... Almost never take anything I say seriously. As I was born and raised in the NYC area, I have a very demented sense of humor.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> LOL, you are relatively new here. Let me warn you... Almost never take anything I say seriously. As I was born and raised in the NYC area, I have a very demented sense of humor.


Yes I guessed that, I have a friend who was born in upstate New York, Im used to it.  Your Jesse is gorgeous, that pictue of him all groomed for show is wonderful.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Why thank you!  Indy is quite a beauty, (and based on his pictures an athlete) also.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Ummmm.........well, seeing as everytime my dogs get around a creek, lake, or pond they drink the water after getting in it, I just give them tap. I was concerned about them drinking wild water, esp. the creek and the vet said, they are water dogs, they have their shots and since I am so vigilant about every little symptom they have, he is not worried about my dogs. He said the most important thing is that the creek water is running, moving, don't let them drink stagnant water, he also said they would not, by their own common sense and instincts, drink stagnant water. That being said, no, I don't take them down to the creek for a drink everyday. Just so no-one thinks that is my dogs water source, their water source is tap water.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't believe this thread made it to 4 pages..........


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There is a reason if your giving your dog tap water he likes to drink out of the toilet. The water is better. By this I mean the toilet water sits there a while and the chemicals that is in the water breaks down and releases so the water doesn't have that chemical taste that new tap water does.

Hooch


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

She gets filtered water. We live in the city and I've read that chlorinated and fluoridated water is not good for them.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

indysmum said:


> I was wondering whether you gave your Golden filtered water or straight from the faucet??
> Which is best for them?? inside Indy gets filtered, outside we just give it her from the outside faucet.


*Thank you this is a good post indysmum and I understand your concerns *

If I lived in San Francisco I WOULDN'T drink tap water (staight or filtered) therefore I wouldn't give it to my pets either (chemicals causing cancer etc...)
_SAN FRANCISCO1
San Francisco earned a water quality and compliance grade of Poor for 2000 and 2001. Factors in this grade included the following: Although San Francisco’s source water is generally very well protected, the city had high levels of cancer-causing contaminants called total trihalomethanes, or TTHMs, by-products of the heavy use of chlorine for disinfection of its tap water. San Francisco is one of the few large cities in the United States with TTHM levels still in excess of a new EPA tap water standard that went into effect in January 2002. San Francisco also has potentially dangerous high spikes in the levels of these chemicals in its tap water...._
For more information check this link:
http://http://www.nrdc.org/water/drinking/uscities/map.asp

However I never have and would never drink bottled water
http://http://www.treehugger.com/files/2007/01/london_food_rev.php
I boiled tap water, allowed it to cool down and stored it in 3Ltrs bottles (we always had four bottles =12Ltrs) that we rotated around in our fridge) for my daughter until she was 11 years old and I can't remember at what point we started drinking it too. 

Our water quality is good and the daughter has grown up so now we all drink from the kitchen tap water (no filter) therefore so does Amber.
http://http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6289362.stm

Call me crazy but I must add that Amber doesn't not drink from the tap water in the garden nor do we allow her to drink from puddles in our garden or on the streets. So eventhough I don't believe in bottled water I still care about what Amber drinks because it is as important as what she eats.

Thank you Hooch!!! I really liked the explanation about why dogs like drinking toilet water!! Now I really feel bad that Amber cannot get upstairs to drink it!!! :doh: You made it sound so good that I might have a sip myself...:yuck: :bowl: :yuck: :bowl: :yuck: :bowl:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> if it's brown, drink it down. If it's black, send it back.


Ha ha..."if it's yellow, be mellow, if it's brown, flush it down", LOL


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny you brought this up. There is a water filtered dog bowl that is sold everywhere (my mom bought one for her cats when they started having crystals in their urine).

I am still wondering about whether to get it. I personally do not like the taste of plain tap water down here in Southern Cal. It tastes weird for me (but then, I am kinda strange anyway).

My FIL's golden drank water from the tap up in Northern California (Gualala) and he died of cancer. FIL said it was from some chemical in the water (can't remember which one).


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> Funny you brought this up. There is a water filtered dog bowl that is sold everywhere (my mom bought one for her cats when they started having crystals in their urine).
> 
> I am still wondering about whether to get it. I personally do not like the taste of plain tap water down here in Southern Cal. It tastes weird for me (but then, I am kinda strange anyway).
> 
> My FIL's golden drank water from the tap up in Northern California (Gualala) and he died of cancer. FIL said it was from some chemical in the water (can't remember which one).


After reading all the posts we have decided to give Indy just the filtered water that we filter at home that passes through the refrigerator . The water here in the Bay Area is not safe to drink. People drink filtered or bottled water. There are soo many chemicals & flouride in the water, were not going to chance it.


----------

